# Maalox/Antacid for diaper rash



## grnmtnmama

Has anybody ever done this?

We have a really bad rash right now that's being caused by his poop, and ds is a pooping machine. He must have pooped 5-6 times each day, friday through sunday. I'm changing him as soon as he's done, but it's like as soon as the poo hits his skin it burns him.

So, changing him is a nightmare because the rash hurts, but it has to be done. I tried A&D creamy, neosporin, lanolin, my own special concoction, open air time - you name it and it's not helping this rash.

So i read that if you put Maalox or Mylanta or another antacid in their diaper and on their skin it will help. Has anyone done this?


----------



## the5dunlaps

YES YES YES. Works AWESOME!







We have also browned on the stove some white flour, and then powder that on the bottom and add maylox/mylanta. That combo is amazing. Don't know what it is about the browned flour but it works too. My sis's ped told her that and we've used it lots. The plain maalox/mylanta works great too and I usually just dab some on with a cotton ball and it helps within hours, and clears a bright red burn rash (even open) overnight. Awesome stuff.







)


----------



## amicrazyyet

I use the Maalox and A&D ointment along with aloe for healing. It is my cure all


----------



## AllyRae

My doc had me use aquaphor/maalox and neosporin on ds because he had a 3 week rash from a tomato allergy. Just make sure to use a cheap fleece liner or other liner you can just throw away...the aquaphor in the aquaphor/maalox mixture does NOT come out of diapers! And it makes water repel...


----------



## grnmtnmama

Thanks everyone! only an hour until i pick him up and give it a whirl. we're going to go straight maalox - no budget for aquaphor unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Rising Sun

Just to add on...

Whenever I see rash, I throw a handful of baking soda in their bath. it really helps.

I hope the rash is gone. Poor babe. Those poops can be lethal.

Teri


----------



## JewelsRae

Only thing I have is plain Maalox- and no car right now. Will it work or do I need to mix it with something?


----------



## grnmtnmama

everything that i read said straight up maalox. so i've been patting it on with a cotton ball and soaking an extra soaker in his diaper with it.


----------



## the5dunlaps

Yes straight maalox will work great. I'd use a liner though, either a knit tshirt cut as a liner, or a fleece liner etc. HTH


----------



## Proud Dad

This is a great remedy. My wife and I thought it was very strange but WOW it worked great in one day.


----------



## amberthesugarcat

You know, you could use vasoline instead of aquaphor. Aquaphor is just fancy vasoline! Mix one part vasoline and one part maalox (I used mint) in a small sandwich bag and squish it until they are mixed. It takes a bit of doing. Then squeeze out what you need. The maalox soothes the bum and the vasoline protects it from future abuse.


----------



## smudge

Vaseline can be hard on some kinds of dipes, so beware of that. Two months ago DD had a nasty diarrhea spell. I did not have any Maalox, but I did have Milk of Magnesia. Apparently it is an antacid in lower doses. So I said, "what the heck". I kept that on DD bum with each nasty diaper change and it was amazing how good her bum looked even with all that diarrhea!


----------



## Nickarolaberry

When dd1 had a nasty bout of coxackie (sp?) complete with blisters on her bum and in her mouth the ped told me to mix a little benadryl with Maalox and coat her bum with it, and her mouth too if needed.

It actually did work very well. I'm not a fan of benadryl but she was in agony







from those blisters and it really helped, and fast.


----------

